# Safe parking & food in Midland/Odessa TX



## SonOfAdam (Jul 27, 2019)

I have a few nice spots , some that are great & safe for sleeping at night, others that are shaded during the day. They’re all public, & free. There are a couple I don’t want to blow up, cause there is a time limit, but if you’re not conspicuous, they don’t seem to care. 

There is also a place with free lunch M-F, called Midland Soup Kitchen Ministry; it’s either 11 or 11:30 to 1:00 during the week. And it’s really pretty good food. Anything from basic chilimac to actual fajitas or meatloaf, enchiladas. I was stuffed after 1 serving, feel free to go back. They also have free food stuffs every day, mostly breads & milk. 
Just thought I’d share that. If you need a good rubber tramp spot, pm me.

Be safe, have a great weekend.


----------



## Minky (Jul 28, 2019)

Great post!


----------

